# Long back?



## JustWingIt

My new trainer told me that my horse has a longish back (not like horribly but definitely not short) what are the pros and cons of this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

It depends upon the discipline. For some uses a long back is not desireable. For others it doesn't much matter, and can even be an advantage unless it is way way long...


----------



## JustWingIt

I'm starting to ride hunter/jumper with him...?


----------



## Elana

A long back means he will jump flat and not jar the rider out of the saddle. However, if he has a steep shoulder and the angle at point of shoulder is not open, he may hang his knees over fences and that can be dangerous. 

Get a photo of him and post it.


----------



## JustWingIt

Right now this is the best one I have of him, let me know if its not good enough and I can take a better one


----------



## Faceman

His back doesn't appear overly long to me, but it does look (at least in that particular picture) as if he may have a bit of a roach back...


----------



## JustWingIt

What does that mean?


----------



## Faceman

His back appears to not slope down steadily from the high point at the croup to its low point, but rather has a slight bulge upward just forward of the croup...you should be able to google roach back horse for a better explanation. His doesn't look real bad, just slight, and again it could be the picture...


----------



## PintoTess

OP, this a roached back  I don't think your horses back is overly long at all, I quiet like him  

This is a rather extreme Roach but thought it may be easiest to see!


----------



## JustWingIt

Ah, I get it, and thanks PintoTess 
Right now he is lacking in an real topline and he needs some groceries and muscles (I just bought him from a bad situation) could that make it seem like he has a roach back?


----------



## PintoTess

Glad to help  

It could actaully.Lots of long and low work will help to strengthen that topline up


----------



## Celeste

With a little weight and muscle, he should be fine. His back will probably look great as you cover up a few more bones.


----------



## JustWingIt

Great! Thanks everyone!!
I can't wait to see how he looks once he is a little more fit up! I rescued him from a bad, bad situation, he already looks a whole lot better than when I got him in February!

Again, thanks everyone!!!


----------

